# Spririto Brothers (USA) meet Preiser Folks (BRD)



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

While working on a few new inhabitants for Kraehwinkel, I simply got the idea, to change heads of some figures. 
The Preiser kit included 10 heads for 6 workers, so I mounted some at four Carlo Spirito figures. 












While I was at it, I tried the Spirito heads on the Preiser workers.











Although the figures are in different scale, the heads look OK to me



The four Carlo Spirito figures are a kit. They love to hang around old Tin Lizzies.














Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice and smart conversion! Looks good indeed.


----------

